
What legal implications come with having servers in certain regions/countries? - salakotolu
Is there a list of what laws I should watch out for?
======
lsiunsuex
Legal implications generally come up for:

Websites dealing with medical data / HIPAA

Accepting CCs / using an SSL certificate - SSL certificates and I believe the
US government in general does NOT want you sending your SSL key outside of the
USA (Canada might be allowed; I haven't looked in a while)

Obviously, any government related data should be kept in it's country of
origin.

I recall EU having some specific rules but I can't remember them off the top
of my head.

Really depends on what your app / website does / what it collects. If it's a
generic every day site selling a product and you want to make it available in
multiple countries for low latency - then just deal with the SSL issue.

------
DamonHD
Don't _own_ servers in the US if not already in the US, else you get embroiled
in the US tax system...

